# Feld eines Eingabeformulars automatisch mit UserID ausfüllen



## lingo98 (17. Jun 2020)

Hallo bin relativ neu in der Java Entwicklung und bin gerade an einer App dran.
Nun zu meinem Problem, ich habe ein Eingabeformular mit Textfelder. Diese Eingabe und das speichern in einer DB funktioniert soweit. Nun möchte ich aber das Feld User nicht mehr manuell eingeben sondern es soll automatisch mit der UserID des Nutzers gefüllt werden.

Der Teil um die userID aus der DB zu bekommen

```
public int getuserid(String username){
        SQLiteDatabase db = this.getReadableDatabase();
        Cursor cursor = db.rawQuery("Select * from user where username=?", new String[]{username});
        if (cursor.getCount()>0)
            return cursor.getInt(0);
        else
            return 0;

    }
}
```

Der Teil in dem ich die userID und die anderen Felder hinzufüge

```
@Override


    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
    super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
    setContentView(R.layout.addofferactivity);
    myTraderDbHelper = new MyTraderDbHelper(this);

    add_art = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_art);
    add_namep = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_namep);
    add_menge = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_menge);
    add_standort = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_standort);
    add_gueltigbis = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_gueltigbis);
    add_userzuordnung = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.add_userzuordnung);
    add_button = (Button) findViewById(R.id.add_button);
    AddOffer();

}



public void AddOffer(String username){
    RegDBHelper regDBhelper = new RegDBHelper(this);
    regDBhelper.getuserid(username);
    add_button.setOnClickListener(
            new View.OnClickListener(){
                @Override
                public void onClick(View v){
                    if (add_userzuordnung.getText().toString()!=null){
                        String username = add_userzuordnung.getText().toString();
                        boolean isInserted = myTraderDbHelper.addOffer(add_art.getText().toString(),
                                add_namep.getText().toString(),
                                add_menge.getText().toString(),
                                add_standort.getText().toString(),
                                add_gueltigbis.getText().toString(),
                                getuserid(username),
                                add_userzuordnung.setText(""+getuserid(username)));
                    }
                    if (isInserted =true)
                        Toast.makeText(AddOffersActivity.this,"Hinzugefügt",Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                    else
                        Toast.makeText(AddOffersActivity.this,"Nicht hinzugefügt",Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                }
            }
    );
}




}
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Mfg
lingo98


----------



## M.L. (18. Jun 2020)

Wenn man jetzt noch die auftauchenden Probleme kennen würde...  Evtl. hilft das: https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/text/autofill-services#java


----------

